# Radiomitschnitt einbinden



## mgd-one (4. Mai 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich muss auf einer HP einen Radiobeitrag einbinden. Es sind ca. 20 min. und damit ist die Datei ca. 20 MB groß (mp3). Gibt es irgend eine Möglichkeit die so zu kompriemieren und auf der Homepage einzubinden bei der die Datei wesentlich kleiner ist als 20 MB?

Gruß mgd-one


----------



## Maik (4. Mai 2007)

Hi,

das MP3-Format lässt sich in unterschiedlichen Bitrates (kBit/s) konvertieren.

Wähle eine niedrigere Bitrate, und die Dateigröße verringert sich.


----------



## fallout boy (9. Mai 2007)

Hi,

klar kann man mp3-Dateien in unterschiedlichen Bitraten konvertieren,
aber hier sollte man wohl eher mal über den Inhalt nachdenken.
Denn es stellt sich die Frage, ob sich ein Besucher auf der Webseite wirklich einen 20 Min. Radiobeitrag runterlädt und anhört.
Ich würde entweder ein File machen in dem nur die wichtigsten Inhalte aus dem Interview
enthalten sind, oder das Interview in mehrere Abschnitte nach inhaltlichen Bereichen teilen und als gesonderte Files anzubieten, sowie das komplette File. Somit hat man kleine Files und der Besucher kann sich gezielt, den für Ihn wichtigen Inhalt anhören.

MfG

Fallout Boy


----------

